

Designing Killer Web UI Layouts With Freebies – Ultimate Guide - jakerocheleau
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/killer-ui-with-freebies/

======
pdog
These PSDs look great, but any advice on turning them into functional
websites?

~~~
jakerocheleau
Not exactly I think it just comes with practice! Looking at examples and
inspiration galleries help you put all the pieces together.

